#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Προσφορά: Embedded Software developer

## maria.tsouki

Από μεγάλη και επώνυμη τεχνική εταιρεία ζητείται:
*Software developer* *με* *γνώσεις* *σε** Embedded design*

Καθήκοντα:

Ανάπτυξη λογισμικού για το *συγκρότημα οργάνων ταμπλώ* (instrumentcluster) που προορίζονται για τους κατασκευαστές αυτοκινήτωνΕπικοινωνία με τους πελάτεςΣυνεργασία με τους υπεύθυνος     αρχιτεκτονικής λογισμικού  Προγραμματισμός και οργάνωση του     έργου σε στενό συντονισμό με το υπεύθυνο λογισμικούΕφαρμογή/ δοκιμή των code reviews
Απαιτήσεις

Δίπλωμα Μηχανικού     Η/Υ & Πληροφορικής ή Ηλεκτρολόγου Μηχανικού με κατεύθυνση Πληροφορικής     ή Πτυχίο ΑΕΙ ΠληροφορικήςΕμπειρία σε Embedded Software developmentΕμπειρία σε C/C++, UML, Unit-Tests, στατική ανάλυση κώδικα (staticcodeanalysis)Ιδανικά Εμπειρία σε αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίαΠολύ καλή γνώση γερμανικών και αγγλικών
Παρακαλούνται οι υποψήφιοι να αποστείλουν το βιογραφικό τους σημείωμα στην διεύθυνση info@hellasing.com

www.hellasing.com

----------

